# How long should the entrance reducer stay on?



## Ruben (Feb 11, 2006)

I never use them for new packages and have never had a problem. If you want to use them I would say about the time you are ready to super you could remove it. Let someone else chime in, see what they have to say.


----------



## tnmx (Jan 23, 2009)

With a pkg I leave the small opening so they can defend the hive. As the get stronger I open it up to the 3 inch side. It is more of a defense thing for me.


----------



## yem (Jan 19, 2010)

I used them thinking about defense then thought about cold weather and all thinking that played a part. I got 3 packagese at the same time figuring the reducer was to help the defense thing...it appears they all are doin their buisness where they should be.


----------



## 11x (May 14, 2009)

i have good luck with the small opening till it looks like thay are waiting for one another to get out of the way then i go to the 4 inch opening and leave it there.


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

I never use them.


----------



## 11x (May 14, 2009)

i should add that i use a top entrance as well as the bottem


----------



## jajtiii (Jul 11, 2008)

An old timer in my area never removes them. He claims that he does this because he has seen feral hives with holes smaller than anything the reducers have, an nobody opens their holes for the flow.

I personally use them on all Nuc's in Spring and all hives in Winter. I remove them from the Hives the same time that I plant snaps (typically right after last Frost) or earlier.


----------



## afss (Mar 19, 2009)

Yeah but feral hives don't typically have anyone taking their honey stores for wintering so they don't have to store as much.


----------



## StevenG (Mar 27, 2009)

Of course there are exceptions, but as a general rule, mid summer, feral hives don't have the populations our managed hives do. 

I use the reducers to help them defend themselves... smallest until they have to take a number to enter, then enlarge until the number machine appears again, then wide open..... :lpf: As population dwindles in September, I start reducing it again. You'll get a feel for it.

Some folks say it also helps in small hive beetle control. 
Regards,
Steven


----------

